# New test - 88% success rate for IVF



## Sparra (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all

We've just been referred for IVF, we're on the waiting list for NHS but also looking into going private as it's a years wait. I wondered if anybody saw this article and what people thought of it? Has anybody had any experience of getting IVF from abroad?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1324089/New-IVF-test-trebles-womans-chance-having-baby.html

I know it's new and you can sometimes make statistics say what you want them to say, but I did think it sounds quite exciting.

x

/links


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Sparra, have you looked at *Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE


----------

